# Couple more originals heading into the detail booth. Will post more pics when done



## xochi0603 (Mar 20, 2022)

Couple more originals heading into the detail booth. Will post more pics when done


----------



## nick tures (Mar 20, 2022)

nice bikes !!


----------



## 60sstuff (Mar 20, 2022)

Mr. X,

You sure have a great selection of 1967 Schwinn Stingray Survivors!

Most all show the use of the cadmium plated fender braces, seat post clamps and kickstands.

I‘ve made a folder just for Original 1967 Stingrays, of which yours dominate.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 20, 2022)

Beautiful originals


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 20, 2022)

my best friend when I was a kid had one just like the blue one, then he got an Apple Krate. of all the kids in the neighborhood his are the only bikes that remain stuck in my head.


----------

